
Ask HN: Why has wikipedia model not worked for (micro)blogging? - piyushpr134
Why can&#x27;t we replicate the model of wikipedia (user controlled, donation based) for things like blogging and microblogging  (quora&#x2F;twitter&#x2F;blogger&#x2F;tumblr) ? Why can&#x27;t we have a community controlled, distributed systems for public good which make no money. Why can&#x27;t we have a wikiuber where the system takes no cut ?
======
detaro
What do you mean specifically? I'm not sure how to compare Wikipedia (ideally
one shared work, cooperative editing and control) with blogs (everyone writes
their own things, in their own corner they control) for the question.

~~~
piyushpr134
I mean a shared and free (beer and freedom) infrastructure in which the
contributors contribute and control the content. May be blogging is not apples
to apples with wikipedia. How about Quora ?

In fact, why restrict to only content. Anything that is shared and for public
good s/could be community controlled. What about Uber ?

~~~
detaro
Part of an answer might be that blogs don't need centralized infrastructure in
the way wikipedia does. There are web hosters of all kinds (free, commercial,
non-profit, community-run, ...), all of which can host independent blogs,
running different (often open-source) software.

